# Busted by trail cam!



## sumbeech

Someone stole two stands (my 12 yr old son's) then walked right in front of one of my trail cams on his way out.

Pineland area, two trips during the middle of the day, and during the middle of the week, probably a local, if anyone recognizes him, please let me know - I have a present for him!









[/URL][/img]

Tony


----------



## ETXHNTR

I hope the thief gets whats coming to him............

Whether it be an arse whuppin or prosecution.............


----------



## Fishin Tails

What an idiot. Funny if that guy got on here and saw his picture. You're probably the first person who has gotten a good look at their blind thief.

Hope something turns up


----------



## mastercylinder60

thieves are degenerates. i hope someone recognizes him, because if they do, your pictorial evidence is almost irrefutable in court.


----------



## sea ray

Why dont you print up some "wanted posters" and see what happens, what a lowlife.


----------



## activescrape

I hate a thief!! What a lowlife scumbag. I wonder how he can look in the mirror. Sorry, rotten, no good, spineless........


----------



## Boogie1

I would post those pics all over the place in the area where you hunt in the stores etc. Anywhere that has a bulletin board. Oh that burns me I hope you get him.


----------



## cncman

yep, wanted posters, I would put a $100 cash reward or more for info leading to the arrest. May cost you less than new stands assuming you can recover them quickly.


----------



## Earl

Yep, we all hunt rural areas - everyone knows everyone in these places, at least as far as locals are concerned. And if he isn't a local, I don't know about you guys but I stop in the same **** places to and from my lease every week as I'm sure most of you do - someones gonna know or recognize that bastage..

Earl


----------



## GYB

put up those photos at the local corner store. Someone will know him


----------



## skurkp

What a dumb***!!! I would give a copy to the local police department and as stated before post the pictures everywhere in town and someone will for sure know this guy and everyone will know that he is a thief. I love it when I drive past a store and see someone standing in the front with a sign stating that they had stolen from the store. I believe that is the best medicine. 
God Bless and Good Luck,
Kurk


----------



## MouletteRouge

First, find out who he is...Print out a bunch of pics, go to the local Dairy Queen in Pineland, pass em' out, and offer a reward...When you find out who he is...Go to his house and steal his dog...Two wrongs do not normally make a right, but I think it might in this case...Gotta hate a thief...Good luck


----------



## Bucksnort

You need to bring these pics to the local law enforcement officer. I bet they know this scumbag.


----------



## myprozac

Once you find out who he is invoice him by mail using a registered letter. Figure out how much the stolen goods costed and add a little extra for the hassle. Put a photo of him in the package too. 
Jeff


----------



## RonE

Offer a $100 reward. Post these pictures everywhere you can in the area. If and when you get an identification notify the sheriff's office and have him picked up. Try to get press coverage in the local paper. Negociate with the guy to replace the stands, and pay the reward and pay for your time to catch him and the hassel for not pressing charges or for withdrawing charges. [then shoot the lousey sob]


----------



## Trouthunter

Take those pictures to the local sheriff. Odds are that he will know him. I hope you get the bastage.

TH


----------



## TWHJ28

Wonder how he knew where your stands were. Do you share a lease with other people or is it your own land?


----------



## Trouthunter

probably some local who's been hunting that area all of his life.


----------



## Swampus

Trouthunter said:


> probably some local who's been hunting that area all of his wife.


Bet thats true! But I don't know about the "Wife" part! Ha! just messin'!

Put up some pic's at the Local Feed Store where he gets corn to shoot Your Bucks!

I hope you get this dufas!


----------



## baldhunter

I agree.Take them to your local enforcement office.They most likely know him quite well.I would bet the Game Warden knows him too.Hope you catch the sorry #$#$%#$$%%!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trouthunter

*Hmm...*



Swampus said:


> Bet thats true! But I don't know about the "Wife" part! Ha! just messin'!
> 
> Put up some pic's at the Local Feed Store where he gets corn to shoot Your Bucks!
> 
> I hope you get this dufas!


Typing while drinking coffee...preek.


----------



## Redfishr

sea ray said:


> Why dont you print up some "wanted posters" and see what happens, what a lowlife.


Probably hadnt had a job in years...........peice of garbage....
I sure hope he gets what he deserves..........


----------



## Tall Steve

I wonder if his dog knows his owners a theif?


----------



## kenforu

Local police and gamewarden and posters you will find your man soon enough. sorry arse piece of dung. You know what makes it even worse look at the age of the guy he darn well should know better prosecute his arse to the hilt.


----------



## Viking48

Glad you got the pics and I sure hope it leads to his arrest. Good ideas on here - love to see him go away for a long time. Be sure the value of the stands reaches a felony.


----------



## Zork

I can't stand thieves! Make me want to puke


----------



## BEER4BAIT

I will get on it Monday, I will get the pictures to the Captain of that area. He may slip up or may be known by local LEO's. I am on it bro!!!!


----------



## BEER4BAIT

PM me your name number and lease please.

Dang printer!!! can some one print this with good resolution and send it to me??? Please????

PM me for the address


----------



## Blue Water Ho

What stupid explitive explitive explitive !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got a form of justice for people like him.


----------



## Redfishr

BEER4BAIT said:


> I will get on it Monday, I will get the pictures to the Captain of that area. He may slip up or may be known by local LEO's. I am on it bro!!!!


Its good to have friends in low places, I know I do..........sick"um B4B.


----------



## sqiggy

I can't believe he didn't see the camera and get it too. Lucked out there. I have a feeling you will see him again!!!


----------



## Capt. Sandbar

I know the Sabine Co. wardens very well, I will email your pics.


----------



## SHARKTEETH

Sorry to hear that. Send me a pm and I have a ladder stand that I will let your boy have.


----------



## wet dreams

I too hunt in the Pineland area and will be up there in a day or 3, I will be glad to post the pics in several loca and take to the feed store to try and get ID. Shouldn't be to hard to find due the good facial, I will also start to look for the Lab in the back of a truck. Where do you hunt in Pineland >N,S,E or West, I hunt West down 83 then S on 1751. WW


----------



## capt_joe

I like RonE's idea............


----------



## Piggyperch

All great ideas. I really liked the local newspaper idea. If the local paper published photo's of this guy in action that would be classic! Someone knows him. Be sure to post a follow up if this guy is caught.


----------



## Brewgod

Man I hope somebody busts his arse....*^$##&#@ thieves...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

print some clear 8X10's when you get a confirmed name and
file 2 separate counts of theft
file 2 sperate counts of trespassing
is that a pistol ? is he hunting on your property from your stand? then, charges go up

you file directly with da's office , don't rely on someone else.


----------



## wiserwithage

Put him up noose style in the same tree the ladder stand came from! He thought he hit the jackpot! They will be recognized in the local community. It looks like the 2cool posse is going to get the thieves. Best of luck catching and hanging him!


----------



## wil.k

What a scumbag!!

try this with the original pics. http://www.glassgiant.com/wanted/


----------



## Bret

I hope someome IDs him... and gets him busted......I had all my gear stolen from my lease several years ago..


----------



## bountyhunter

Tall tree and a short rope..................................that's all I got to say about that!


----------



## Gwill

I love it...
What a low-class piece of scum...

Glad this didn't happen to me as I'd have a front page ad in every newspaper tomorrow...grin...

Hope you find him...


----------



## Goags

We all agree this guy is a lowlife dirtbag. I've been wondering if this is fenced private property...if not,he's no less guilty, but could change what he might be charged with. I'm not familiar w/ that area...is there national forest there? Sumbeech?


----------



## huntr4life

That is ridiculous, I hope you catch him.


----------



## sumbeech

I really appreciate the input from everyone here, I'd like to offer a special and public "Thank you" to Robert, aka Sharkteeth. Robert sent me a message offering a donation of a stand to my son, this was/is greatly appreciated, but we have plenty of stands and it is not neccesary for me to accept his donation, but a big thanks goes out to him for his generosity.
I did not provide a lot of details on my original post, so here is a little more info. I do not hunt on private land, it is in fact public land (Moore Plantation) and with the rules stating that no stand my be left in place for more than 72 hours I made a special trip early in the week to put my son's stand up (I am not comfortable with him in his climber just yet) so he could Saturday, well, I took off Friday to sneak in an extra day of hunting/scouting and move the ladder accordingly, and that's when I found his stand missing. I believe this guy lives on the adjacent property and enters at will. There is evidence of a fourwheeler in there (illegal), pictures of him without hunter orange (illegal), and he probably does not have a permit (illegal). Public land or private land, he is still a theif. I will be preparing some info that will be put in the proper hands.
Once again thanks for all your support and I will certainly post the outcome.

Tony


----------



## BEER4BAIT

He may get a ticket but he has a defence for the stands. May be theft but it is like leaving a money clip full of cash on the bar, you are at the mercy of the general public.


----------



## Josh5

Lesson learned...just like a lot of folks are having to put locks on their box blinds, I guess you need to cable and lock your stand to the tree. 

I hate all you have to do these days to keep your stuff from getting stolen.


----------



## flyingfish

Did you ever catch this guy? Public land or not he knew those weren't his stands. I've seen rangers take stands down before if they were left too long but no one else can do that. If he is an adjacent land owner the local law enforcement or range managers should know who he is.
gary


----------



## jjtroutkiller

BEER4BAIT said:


> He may get a ticket but he has a defence for the stands. May be theft but it is like leaving a money clip full of cash on the bar, you are at the mercy of the general public.


So what would be the defense for stealing the stands?


----------



## Old Whaler

My buddy's family has a 100 acre place near Pineland and their cabin has been broke into several times the last few years. They just tear up everything! Meth labs are all over East Texas now and people are stealing all they can to support their habit. Take that pic over to Poche's and have them put it on the door.


----------



## Redfishr

Meth Labs????
Why the heck do people even try that stuff to start with?
How can folks be so dumb? Dont they ever watch the news or read a paper?
I was a kid once and drugs never ever entered my mind.
I had plenty of stuff to do and even when I was bored, drugs were not an option. And I wasnt the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## jamesgreeson

1 Post A Lost Dog Reward[COPY PIC OF JUST THE DOG]
2 Then post a picture of the thieving dog 
3 ya'll hear that dog looks like ol'---dog not wanting to get involved.
4 Want ads want to buy stands [like yours]


----------



## sumbeech

The local Game Warden is on the hunt, he has the pictures on his person right now.

Tony


----------



## Main Frame 8

God help him if he were caught on the property we lease. 



By the time the owner's sons were done with him, he wouldn't need a tree stand. At best his hunting would be from a ground blind if at all. 



They don't rely on law enforcement when the enforcement is between their property lines. 



I hope that SOB is caught and does time.


----------



## Main Frame 8

sumbeech said:


> The local Game Warden is on the hunt, he has the pictures on his person right now.
> 
> Tony


Nice. I must know if this a-hole is caught. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Main Frame 8

I would contact the local Chamber of Commerce and get links to all participating businesses in that area. I would then forward the pics OR the link to this thread for all to see. 

Just make mention that all tips will remain annonymous. I wish I had a crop duster. I'd off to drop leaflets over the whole **** area for you.


----------



## Old Whaler

Yep Red...Meth is all over East Texas, replacing moonshine. My cousin works with the DEA and can tell you horror stories of what it's doing to people and families.


Redfishr said:


> Meth Labs????
> Why the heck do people even try that stuff to start with?
> How can folks be so dumb? Dont they ever watch the news or read a paper?
> I was a kid once and drugs never ever entered my mind.
> I had plenty of stuff to do and even when I was bored, drugs were not an option. And I wasnt the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## speckle-catcher

HEADSHAKER said:


> 1 Post A Lost Dog Reward[COPY PIC OF JUST THE DOG]
> 2 Then post a picture of the thieving dog
> 3 ya'll hear that dog looks like ol'---dog not wanting to get involved.
> 4 Want ads want to buy stands [like yours]


best idea yet!


----------



## scm

I hope you catch the sum beach. But,I will never feel the same when nature calls in the woods/outdoors from now on. Geez, you can't even have a little privacy in the woods anymore. I will most definetly not take any girlfriends to check for ticks neither.


----------



## SCOTT SOKOLY

*trailcam*



scm said:


> I hope you catch the sum beach. But,I will never feel the same when nature calls in the woods/outdoors from now on. Geez, you can't even have a little privacy in the woods anymore. I will most definetly not take any girlfriends to check for ticks neither.


Hey Steve,

I didn't tell you, I put up a few cameras at the LHHC and have seen the "girls" you pick ticks off of.

I thought you were trying to milk on of the farmers cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

j/j


----------



## deke

"Yep Red...Meth is all over East Texas, replacing moonshine"

We found a meth lab in the early 90's near Edom(near Tyler) plus a nice crop on a friends ranch.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

Does that make his dog an accomplice? What a degenerate acehole.


----------



## davidb

I was just wondering if this falls under hunter harassment, if it does I believe it is a felony. At least in Montana it would be. Anyone know about Texas hunter harassment laws?

People Like that usually have low life friends that will turn him in. Just make sure he is not a timber co. employee.


----------



## bohunk1

davidb said:


> Just make sure he is not a timber co. employee.


Why would that make any differance? Do paper Co. Employees get to traspass?
Let me know.


----------



## LBS

Good thing he didn't see the camera too.


----------



## sixshootertexan

The Moore Plantation is a WMA in the National Forest. He could face federal charges.


----------



## scm

SCOTT SOKOLY said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> I didn't tell you, I put up a few cameras at the LHHC and have seen the "girls" you pick ticks off of.
> 
> I thought you were trying to milk on of the farmers cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> j/j


 Heck Scott, She's your sister! Please, keep us posted on finding this guy. I think the picture in the local paper idea is a good one.


----------



## Slimp

Hey, Does my yellow shirt make me look fat?


----------



## Big Mike M

A few years ago I caught an oil field worker on my cuddeback. He was driving from feeder to feeder picking up our deer sheds. I showed this pick to the ranch manager and he asked a few workers on the ranch if they had seen this man. A couple days later the man came into his office saying that he had heard he was looking for him. The ranch manager showed him the pic and the guys response was he had a heart problem and the doc told him that he needed to do some walking. Need less to say, he is not allowed on the ranch anymore and maybe lost his job.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

my father in law had a feeder stolen a couple weeks ago in the Austin Co. area on my property. Its just a shame that this **** is going on.


----------



## RonE

It has been a week since the first post in this thread, have you made any progress in catching this guy? Please keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## sumbeech

The game warden has the pics and it is in his hands for now. I'll just have to wait to see if if an ID is made, then I will go from there.


Tony


----------



## bryan daisy

I say cut his dirty hands off and make a gun rack out of them!!! you dont mess with a man's toys!!!!!!!! good pictures for mug shots lol stupid a hole. Good luck''


----------



## mikem487

*Thief*

Well, I am from Pineland and a former Sabine County Deputy(now work for a large PD in Southeast, Texas). I am still a landowner there and I am still on a large lease there. We have a game warden on our lease and I know most of the law enforcement and judges there as well as the county prosecutor. I Know the Forest Service Officer also. I will spread the word and the photo's and keep this a hot topic with the local cops. If he is from the Pineland area they will find him. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## wahoosdare

I have a Lake camp up there and have been going to the area for many years..I will be looking for your culprit for sure.. Give info to Sabine county sheriff's department..Justice of the peace is Steve Miller, he should be informed though.
I can't stand a thief..Good luck


baldhunter said:


> I agree.Take them to your local enforcement office.They most likely know him quite well.I would bet the Game Warden knows him too.Hope you catch the sorry #$#$%#$$%%!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## James Herman

*any news*

ttt


----------



## bbridges

Just noticed this and know the feeling. Atleast you have evidence of who stole your stuff. Had a thief steal the game camera off of my feeder area last week. I hate a freaking thief.


----------



## Trouthunter

I was thinking about this the other day. Any news?

TH


----------



## regulator

yes, whats up with it, any news


----------



## Redfishr

Any news again.......


----------



## aggie82josh

???


----------



## TWHJ28

Well did this guy ever get caught?


----------



## buckmaster89

Hope you find out who that jerk is!


----------



## byrdhunter1

I don't know how I missed this thread! But, this year I have access to some private land close to the Moore plantation & I will definately keep this dude in mind! I am also in Sabine county alot.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Just saw it today hope he gets caught. Awesome pictures though.


----------



## sumbeech

No luck in finding the thief.

Short Version:
Took pics to game warden who turned them over to the Sherriff's dept. Made several trips to the dept. to give a statements and so forth.
A group of hunters thought to be associated with the thief were contacted and ordered to appear (along with said suspect) for questioning. None matched the photos. After more investigation and nothing panning out, I was notified that they were closing the case.

Tony


----------



## scubaru

That really sux. Take it in your own hands and canvas the local waterin' holes with wanted posters as suggested before.


----------



## Johnny9

Like I said on another forum, *all thieves* should lose their prominate hand at the elbow if caught. Just imagine all the one handed people in public if this were to come true and the shame they would feel when looked upon.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Post up a bunch wanted posters. Ask for small donation from 2cooler's like 1 dollar or 2 dolars a peice for a reward. Offer 500$ reward to whoever leads to an arrest. I'm sure fellow 2 colers would donate a dollar to the fund of catching a theif! What do you say 2cooler's?


----------



## Mrschasintail

I would.


----------



## KJON

I'm in.


----------



## Encinal

Wow... that's too bad that they never caught that guy...


----------



## texas8point

Looks like a scouting trip and then a hunting trip. I'd be on the look out for sure.


----------



## Snap Draggin

I would donate too. I hate a friggin thief!


----------



## Lezz Go

Just tell me where to send the money.


----------



## Rusty S

Slimp, not fat-- little chunky you stand stealer!! rs


----------



## let's talk fishin

get a rope


----------



## Hotrod

I'd post wanted pics in the surrounding area's and offer a reward. Feed supply, hardware stores etc. If you nail him I'm sure alot of us would donate reward money.


----------



## Swampus

Gotta be a local I bet!--Hit the Bars w/ a photo canvas!.................


----------



## SJAdventures

I'd plaster his mug all over TX. someone will recognise him. Skank!!! I can't stand a thief.


----------



## Brawler12

The game warden down there is Johnny Jones 936-275-3311.

I hunt a few miles up from Pineland and some bastard stole one of my gates. We have pics of them riding our highlines in the middle of the night with guns middle of the week during season on four wheelers.


----------



## Bukmstr

May be worth a try to check with the local vet to see who all has yellow labs in the area. Not sure if that would help, just a thought........


----------



## backlashingcooger

File charges!!!! The evidence will assure the local sherrif can find the right people>>>>>


----------



## Tombo

I am posting just to keep up with this thread. Wrong is wrong and stealing from fellow man is, well, can't describe in words.


----------



## State_Vet

juan said:


> Like I said on another forum, *all thieves* should lose their prominate hand at the elbow if caught. Just imagine all the one handed people in public if this were to come true and the shame they would feel when looked upon.


Ah if this were to happen, what about all the one-handed people who were not thieves?


----------



## gimp6969

you might mention about his yellow lab dog he has with him in the first photo!!


----------



## mjmaxwell8

What a bunch of cowards. My blood is boiling on your behalf. I might lay low a little while and see what pops up in the feed stores and what not. Then lay the hammer on them. Hard.


----------



## SJAdventures

State_Vet said:


> Ah if this were to happen, what about all the one-handed people who were not thieves?


 Be hard to keep y'all seperate wouldn't it George:cop:


----------



## State_Vet

SJAdventures said:


> Be hard to keep y'all seperate wouldn't it George:cop:


I guess we could get shirts:wink:


----------



## sumbeech

Bukmstr said:


> May be worth a try to check with the local vet to see who all has yellow labs in the area. Not sure if that would help, just a thought........


Good idea, will do.


----------



## kman73

If you reported the theft to the local law enforcement agency, see if they will use your photos with the local crime stoppers board. Crime stoppers will pay a reward and they like to assist because it gives them great publicity.


----------



## Papasnbeer

Scumbag! Why does he need a stand anyway? He probably poaches too!


----------



## hogbuster

*Thief*

Put it in local paper.


----------



## flatscatman

*[email protected]*

I made your pic. a little bigger. I hate a [email protected] thief. Someone stole my spin feeder last year.. Hope this helps


----------



## slippinaround

similiar thread at Texaskayakfisherman.com but the perks were surveyors in the Alvin area. Glad they caught these guys. We've had the same problems on my lease. CANT STAND THIEVES!!!

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=92440


----------



## fin&feather

What a disgrace to all hunters, bet that low life scumbag uses ol-roy also


----------



## Lezz Go

That fat bastage needs a kick to the groin.


----------



## redfish bayrat

I'll bet if the picture is posted on some hunting forum in East Texas, someone will i.d. the lowlife.


----------

